# aluma or featherlite?



## duckslayer18 (Dec 29, 2007)

Which one would you recommend? And why? Thanks


----------



## templey_41 (Jul 19, 2008)

Love my featherlite. If you really want an aluminum trailer try and find a used one. Save you a ton of money and its all alluminum so you have no rust issues. Everyone sais the frame isn't as stable while going across plowed fields as compared to a steel framed trailer. I took mine over plowed fields last year and have no issues. Link to my trailer that I got a year ago used. Looked for over 6 months to try and find one.

viewtopic.php?f=96&t=84251


----------



## snowgooselouie (Jun 14, 2009)

Featherlite theres no aluminum trailer out there that can compare to there quality, plus they have a 7 year full frame warranty. But they are also some of the most expensive trailers you can buy.


----------



## mulefarm (Dec 7, 2009)

BB has an R&R and is an excellent trailer. Been to Sask 3 yrs and in numerous ND and MN fields and has held up great. I believe all they build is aluminum and is definitely worth your time to check out.


----------

